# Quinton Ross



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

What are you guys expecting out of him next year? I think he is gonna have a very good year, after watching tapes of last season and you can see the great improvment from the begining of the year till the end in only his first NBA season. I think after 20 games of watching Mobley and Ross people will forget about Simmons.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Depends on if he has worked on his outside shot. He has no outside threat last year, beyond the mid range jumper which he did quite effectively. But the 3 point shot, if he can master that, he might be looking at bobby simmons type money in a few years. His defense is already excellent.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he can develope that shot. Look at how his mid-range game came along. I know he only hit one three but i remeber the one he hit and he looked comfortable shooting it, so maybe he will get some more attempts next year.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

-He has a jumper but definelty needs to have a better range.
-Handle the ball better.
-Pass the ball better.
-Needs take his defense to another level because how the roster looks like right now, he would have more PT.
-Get stronger physically off the ball.

I maybe asking too much from but even though, he knows that he needs to step it up more offensively.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Ross has potential to be very good.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

I expect good things from Ross considering what he did for the bench last year and he is still improving

maybe a more consistent J and a 3pt shot


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ross Can Be A Solod Player. I Have A Lot Of Trust In Him. He Just Needs To Improve Is Offensive Game Especially His 3 Pt Shooting. He Is Great Defensively And Is A Good Athlete.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Quinton Ross is a very intelligent, athletic player who was unheralded coming out of SMU despite posting solid four-year averages of 15-5-2 and being voted WAC player of the year in his senior season. To forget about Bobby Simmons may take a while, although if the team gets off to a hot start and Quinton continues to improve his game it could make the transition much smoother. I believe that Q will be a very valuable player for this team and quite possibly develop into one of the league's top defenders and sixth men in the very near future. 

The most impressive aspect of Quinton's game in my opinion is that he gives the team an absolute maximum effort every second he's on the floor. He knows how to pick his spots on offense, drives to the basket very effectively and provides many of the intangibles that often go overlooked. True, he surely needs to improve his jumper, but that can be said for 90% of the NBA. Overall, I like just about every aspect of this guy's game. Excellent job by the Clippers, Elgin Baylor and the scouting department for bringing him back after his brief stint overseas. :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I Give Credit To The Clips For Scouting Ross But I Bet My House That Elgin Had Nothing To Do With It. Its Pretty Obvious The Last 2 Years That Dunleavy Has Taken Over All Personnel Changes. The Best Day For All Us Clips Fans Is When Elgin Is Out On The Street Where He Cant Hurt Us Anymore


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> I Give Credit To The Clips For Scouting Ross But I Bet My House That Elgin Had Nothing To Do With It. Its Pretty Obvious The Last 2 Years That Dunleavy Has Taken Over All Personnel Changes. The Best Day For All Us Clips Fans Is When Elgin Is Out On The Street Where He Cant Hurt Us Anymore


Very harsh man, who do you think worked the deals to land Elton Brand and Corey Maggette??? Sure as hell wasn't Donald Sterling! :biggrin:


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

According to the Summer League posts, he has been working hard on his outside shot. He has the mechanics, but he needs to improve his range. Dun sees him as a more athletic version of Simmons.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the board. I think he has the potential to break out like Simmons. Because after watching some of the games last year when he shot longer jumpers he can hit them and doesnt seeem uncomfortalbe he just wasnt needed to take those.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

2 Good Trades In How Many Years? Yes Chandler For Brand Was A Great Trade And I Forgot Who We Traded To The Magic(i Think Hudson And Skinner) For Mags But Thats It. Elgin Can Barely Speak An Entire Sentence Before Stumbling On His Own Words. He Has A Terrible History Of Drafting The Wrong Players. The Biggest Bust Of All Time Is Credited To Eligin. Yup That Would Be The Kandi Man! Why Dont They Just Make It An Official And Name Dunleavy As Gm.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> 2 Good Trades In How Many Years? Yes Chandler For Brand Was A Great Trade And I Forgot Who We Traded To The Magic(i Think Hudson And Skinner) For Mags But Thats It. Elgin Can Barely Speak An Entire Sentence Before Stumbling On His Own Words. He Has A Terrible History Of Drafting The Wrong Players. The Biggest Bust Of All Time Is Credited To Eligin. Yup That Would Be The Kandi Man! Why Dont They Just Make It An Official And Name Dunleavy As Gm.


Hey, I can't argue that Olowokandi is a terrible NBA player and overall waste of space. But you can't look at what Elgin has done since 1999 and say that he hasn't improved the team by leaps and bounds. Also remember that until the Clippers moved into Staples Sterling had the reigns pulled very tight on Elgin. He wasn't able to operate as he saw fit, he had to cut every corner possible to save money for that miser Donald T. Since having the restrictions lifted, he's done some tremendous things for this franchise. The Brand and Maggette trades were absolute steals, and can't be dismissed as exceptions. Without those two deals the Clippers franchise would still be the gutter, just like it was before and after the short-lived Larry Brown era and up until Baylor was allowed to do his job. 

Of course Mike Dunleavy has a say in player-personnel issues, as he should. But make no mistake, Elgin Baylor is paid to make the ultimate decision and the decisions he made _prior_ to Dunleavy's arrival are the very reason that Dunleavy is here in the first place. Hell, if you want somebody to loathe, look no further than the man at the top of the ladder. HE is the reason this team struggled for so damn long, and that's something I can never forgive.

But really, let's leave this thread dedicated to Quentin Ross, we can keep this arguement going forever...I'll create a new thread if you'd like...


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

He played with more confidence towards the end of the year last year. He handled the ball a bit better and was more aggressive on offense.

I dont care what he improves on, as long as he continues to be a very good defender. I do expect him to be a bit more of an offensive weapon this year though. Just a bit better in everything.


----------



## mustang6944 (Aug 2, 2005)

If someone is not added, either he or Korolev will be the 6th man. I'd like for us to get a vet PG/Combo guard or an experience SF to serve as sixth man.


----------

